
A Whisper in an Age of Shouting - hourislate
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/25/opinion/charles-stover-playgrounds-whisper-bench.html
======
ruytlm
A refreshing read in an age of 'personal brands' and the like. I thoroughly
hope there are others cut from the same cloth, doing the same kind of quiet
good work today - not for pageviews or followers, but because it's the right
thing to do.

~~~
randcraw
Like a dark planetary body that invisibly perturbs the motion of an
incandescent star, I suspect it's only by their influence on others who have
fame that such people may be found, like the casual dedication on a park bench
that turns out to be... unusual.

------
msielski
I enjoyed this, and was impressed that it was written by a high school senior.

~~~
Freak_NL
I had to smile a little at this endearing bit of young naïveté:

> The first thing I discovered was that almost nobody — not my parents, not my
> high-school teachers — knew who Stover was.

I would be surprised if they did know.

------
Freak_NL
If someone living in New York feels tempted to visit the memorial bench
mentioned, why not take a moment to snap a picture and add it to the _Charles
Bunstein Stover_ Wikipedia article?

------
vinchuco
Not sure which is worse: clickbaity titles or mostly nondescriptive titles

~~~
jacobush
But it was descriptive

